# Yaroslavl



## Dipp (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know if there's an expat community in Yaroslavl?


----------



## Johnmoscow (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, 

I was living there a 3 years ago and a fledgling community was coming together. Not sure of current status but I retain a property there & visit quarterly.
Send me an off forum email to (moderated)if I can be of further assistance.
Cheers
John


----------



## MariannaSpring (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi John, 

I'm a student from England currently studying in Yaroslavl' and I'm writing a series of articles for the Moscow times about Expats living and working in Yaroslavl'. I was wondering if you could help me get in contact with some people? I am happy to call or email you, but am not too sure how to contact you!


----------



## Johnmoscow (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Marianna,

Hope you're settling in well to Yaroslavl. I'm in Moscow at the moment but I'm thinking to travel to on Thursday for 2-3days. My understanding of this site is that you're not allowed to provide email contact details but if they allow mobiles, then text me on 89160319461. If that's also not allowed, then assuming you know the teachers Julia (poor eyesight) & Larissa, they both know how to reach me & should be able to help out. Look forward to hearing from you. Cheers John


----------



## YelenaAneley (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello everyone! Is there still someone in Yaroslavl? I used to live in the UK and now moved to sunny Yaroslavl. Would be happy to say hello)


----------

